

The Best Strategy for Reducing Stress - madiator
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2012/07/the-best-strategy-for-reducing.html

======
BasDirks
" He was experiencing the gap between what he expected to happen and what was
actually happening.

That's the underlying cause of stress and it's afflicting us more these days
than ever because our expectations keep rising, thanks in part to exponential
improvements in our technology."

Oh don't flatter (or insult) mankind with such rationality. It is the gap
between what we desire to happen and what is happening, and the uncertainty
that this brings about, that leads to stress. If you enlarge this gap enough
for a long enough time, it tends to accumulate.

"But that day on his boat, Rob was expecting his cell to work. So the cell
outage far from land, where there's no alternative means of communicating his
absence on an important phone call created a stressful unmet expectation."

No. Rob has bigger problems if he can't chill the fuck down and enjoy his
boattrip.

The writer seems to be in love with his little theme of expectation, and
consequently misses the bigger picture.

~~~
madiator
Your expectations out of this article seem to be too high.

